# My Photography & Film



## Tristan Cruz (Apr 2, 2014)

Just wanted to show my photography from my webpage. My website displays all my projects and most things I'm interested in.

http://www.dreamdigitalimages.com


----------



## ChessDesalls (May 15, 2015)

Gorgeous. Do you make book covers?


----------



## Tristan Cruz (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes, I have done a few covers for other people and made my own for my novels. Here is my latest.


----------



## Tristan Cruz (Apr 2, 2014)

Here is another one I did for a series cover. I do digital covers and print.


----------



## ChessDesalls (May 15, 2015)

Great covers! 

 Chess


----------



## Tristan Cruz (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

